# [Achat Lecteur MP3] Compatibilité sous linux

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Mon lecteur MP3 a rendu l'âme récemment et je veux profiter de noel pour le remplacer.

Malheureusement impossible de trouver à la FNAC un lecteur qui fasse clef USB sous linux (d'après le vendeur, même sous mac ça ne fonctionnerai pas). une histoire de protocole propre à windows mais je n'ai pas retenu le nom.

Donc si quelqu'un peut me faire un retour sur un lecteur MP3 qui satisfasse mes exigences :

- compatible sous linux/gentoo sans trop de bricole

- possibilité de s'en servir comme clef USB

- gestion des playlists

- 2Go mini

- bonne qualité audio (je ne suis pas un féru de musique mais j'aime bien l'entendre par dessus le bruit de fond et non l'inverse)

Merci d'avance,

Gaby

----------

## El_Goretto

Plusieurs threads en ont déjà parlé, et avaient des critères encore plus seléctifs que les tiens (support ogg, flac, etc).

La fonction recherche t'en dira plus  :Smile: 

----------

## Uggy

http://julius.sambrelug.be/post/2007/11/02/Un-lecteur-bien-plus-libre-:-Meizu-8-gb-SL

----------

## Gaby

J'ai parcouru le forum et les quelques sujets relatif aux lecteurs MP3 sont dépasser dans le sens où la gamme a depuis été renouvelé.

Vu le contenu des tests de génération MP3, la majorité des lecteurs de marques ne sont plus UMS mais MTP et semble illisible sous linux.

Quant au Meizu cité par Uggy, la vidéo ne me servira pas. La mésaventure cité sur ce blog avec le Samsung m'incite à demander conseil avant d'acheter.

Slts,

Gaby

----------

## Martin.

J'ai acheté complètement par hasard un Samsung YP-Z5 après mettre fait voler mon iPod Nano (même format que les anciens). 2GO, bonne autonomie et son, gère les playlists, et ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème.

Et marche comme une clé USB.

----------

## guilc

Sinon, tu tapes chez Cowon.

Ils sont tous UMS,de qualité top (avec des convertisseurs qui déchirent tout en terme de qualité, pas comme un iPod...), et lisent l'OGG

----------

## Delvin

et les archos 105 ?

ipod nano style, mais français  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> et les archos 105 ?
> 
> ipod nano style, mais français 

 

Et qui ne sait même pas lire le OGG/Vorbis ni le Flac, tout comme l'Ipod ...  :Confused: 

EDIT: tiens d'ailleurs, je vois qu'ya des fabricants qui annoncent que leur balladeur sait lire le OGG, mais sans préciser quels codecs : Vorbis, Flac ou autre ... c'est pratique ... :/Last edited by geekounet on Tue Nov 27, 2007 6:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gglaboussole

il faut effectivement que tu privilégies un support UMS à MTP...sinon dans ce second cas vérifies bien qu'il y ait compatibilité sur les forums

Pour ma part j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Samsung K3, initialement MTP et présentant une compatibilité très moyenne sous nux...j'ai téléchargé un firmware coréen sur le site du constructeur (en corée donc) qui m'a transformé mon lecteur en UMS !! depuis non  seulement il est très bien reconnu mais en plus il lit les ogg (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le firmware européen) et il n'a plus le volume bridé.. bref que du bonheur !

En revanche il ne présente plus une navigation par "tag" mais par dossiers, ce qui est le cas me semble t'il de tous les balladeurs reconnus en UMS

----------

## Temet

Cowon.

Le dernier Samsung (P2) n'est pas UMS. Il l'est en Corée mais même avec le firmware UMS coréen, il reste MTP.

Un personne ayant contacté Samsung aurait une réponse suprenante de franchise (et pour le poste du mec qui a osé répondre) : M$ leur donne une grosse enveloppe pour n'implémenter que le MTP...

Ce sont des vendus, bah perso je prendrai un iAudio (Cowon), c'est plus cher... mais la qualité, ça se paye.

----------

## Oupsman

Mon Archos 605 fait UMS (le mode MTP est débrayable). Sur le neonuméric de ma femme, le mode MTP est débrayable aussi.

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> EDIT: tiens d'ailleurs, je vois qu'ya des fabricants qui annoncent que leur balladeur sait lire le OGG, mais sans préciser quels codecs : Vorbis, Flac ou autre ... c'est pratique ... :/

 

ouais, heu, en général, quand on parle d'ogg; c'est pour vorbis hein  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   EDIT: tiens d'ailleurs, je vois qu'ya des fabricants qui annoncent que leur balladeur sait lire le OGG, mais sans préciser quels codecs : Vorbis, Flac ou autre ... c'est pratique ... :/ 
> 
> ouais, heu, en général, quand on parle d'ogg; c'est pour vorbis hein 

 

Et pourtant c'est pas la même chose, OGG étant un conteneur (et d'ailleurs, on croise beaucoup de vidéos au format OGG aussi, ya pas que du son), Vorbis est simplement un codec. Il faut être précis sur les choses  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   EDIT: tiens d'ailleurs, je vois qu'ya des fabricants qui annoncent que leur balladeur sait lire le OGG, mais sans préciser quels codecs : Vorbis, Flac ou autre ... c'est pratique ... :/ 
> 
> ouais, heu, en général, quand on parle d'ogg; c'est pour vorbis hein  
> 
> Et pourtant c'est pas la même chose, OGG étant un conteneur (et d'ailleurs, on croise beaucoup de vidéos au format OGG aussi, ya pas que du son), Vorbis est simplement un codec. Il faut être précis sur les choses 

 

Yes, mais c'est un amalgame tellement courant  :Smile: 

Et l'extension .ogg étant tellement souvent utilisée pour les fichiers ogg contenant du vorbis  :Wink: 

Il n'en faut pas plus pour que niveau marketing, "OGG" devienne "Vorbis"  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, si on regarde les extensions utilisées dans l'immense majorité des cas :

Vorbis -> .ogg

Flac -> .flac

Video en conteneur ogg -> .ogm

Bref, si on se fie aussi à l'extension, OGG == Vorbis  :Wink: 

----------

## swilmet

J'ai acheté récemment le samsung YP-U3, il lit le OGG Vorbis, mais c'est du MTP, donc on sait pas s'en servir comme clé USB, mais ça fonctionne bien sur Linux quand même.

Il suffit d'installer libmtp, et d'utiliser un logiciel comme Amarok ou Gnomad pour transférer la musique (en ligne de commande c'est faisable aussi).

----------

## geekounet

 *darkagonik wrote:*   

> J'ai acheté récemment le samsung YP-U3, il lit le OGG Vorbis, mais c'est du MTP, donc on sait pas s'en servir comme clé USB, mais ça fonctionne bien sur Linux quand même.
> 
> Il suffit d'installer libmtp, et d'utiliser un logiciel comme Amarok ou Gnomad pour transférer la musique (en ligne de commande c'est faisable aussi).

 

C'est ce qu'a ma mère, mais ça marche toujours pas avec sa Ubuntu ...  :Confused: 

@guilc: un Flac qui se contient tout seul, c'est .flac, mais contenu dans du OGG c'est bien en .ogg, et pour les vidéos je vois plus souvent .ogg que .ogm, et l'OGM n'est pas pareil que l'OGG de toute façon, c'est une version améliorée  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> et l'OGM n'est pas pareil que l'OGG de toute façon, c'est une version améliorée 

 

Heu, ou pas hein ! C'est pareil.

D'ailleurs dans mon petit prog d'analyse audio/video, j'utilise le même code pour lire les 2 conteneurs  :Wink: 

Y a vraiment que l'extension qui change.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je reviens sur les Cowon, car j'ai acquis 1 M3 pour Noyel l'année dernière.

Toujours excellent (son, finition), j'en suis content. Par contre c'est le M3 standard, pas M3L (cousin du X5 et X5L), la batterie est censée tenir 14h.

Ben c'est bien loin d'être le cas, 1 an plus tard, ces derniers temps je suis même pas sûr d'atteindre 5h. Comme je rechargeais le bestiau en USB sur un labpot, est-ce qu'il a "acquis" des mauvais cycles de recharge à trop faible patate, je vais voir en le rechargeant uniquement sur secteur.

Pourtant, il ne me semble pas avoir vu qu'il s'agissait de batteries NiCd moisie, mais là, clairement, ya un truc.

Ya des batteries chez UHU (boutique online suisse) à 25-30€, je vais tenter je pense (elle sont à souder, c'est çà le "truc"  :Smile: ).

----------

## kwenspc

Si ton budget est serré, que tu cherches quelque chose de petit mais de bonne qualité je pense qu'un samsung tel que celui ci http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00066456.html peut faire l'affaire. C'est UMS, ça lit les OGG, ça tient les 15h sans soucis, c'est USB 2.0 . Par contre ça se recharge uniquement sur port usb. (par contre le commentaire est bidon, on peut tout à fait mettre ces fichiers dès lors que le bouzin est monté, pas besoin de logiciel proprio)

----------

## Temet

Attention, les derniers Samsung ne sont plus UMS!

Seules les versions Koréennes le sont. Avec les derniers modèles de chez Samsung, même l'upgrade de firmware vers un firmware UMS ne résoud pas le problème.

Pour les punir de ne plus implémenter l'UMS, je ne peux que conseiller de boycotter Samsung.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pour les punir de ne plus implémenter l'UMS, je ne peux que conseiller de boycotter Samsung.

 

Ah je savais pas  :Sad:  c'est "tu purri" ça! (Faudra qu'on m'explique un jour l'intérêt d'utiliser un protocole proprio nul au lieu de l'UMS...)

----------

## Temet

De ce que j'ai lu sur GMP3, une personne de Samsung même aurait avoué qu'ils reçoivent une grosse enveloppe de M$ pour n'implémenter que le MTP ... d'ou mon appel à la punition.

Je compte d'ailleurs leur écrire pour leur faire savoir tout le bien que j'en pense quand j'aurai le temps car j'étais carrément intéressé par le P2. Eux, ils n'en auront rien à foutre... mais moi, ça me calmera...

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Attention, les derniers Samsung ne sont plus UMS!
> 
> Seules les versions Koréennes le sont. Avec les derniers modèles de chez Samsung, même l'upgrade de firmware vers un firmware UMS ne résoud pas le problème.
> 
> Pour les punir de ne plus implémenter l'UMS, je ne peux que conseiller de boycotter Samsung.

 

À noter aussi que l'upgrade vers le firmware coréen (pour les modèles le permettant) fait automatiquement sauter la garantie... Bref la lose...

+1 pour le boycott de Samsung.

----------

## anigel

Boycotter, OK.

Mais restons constructifs : quelle alternative ? Pour ma part je cherche ce type d'engin : petit, fiable et sachant lire le ogg (patapé geekounet   :Laughing:  ). Quelqu'un a une telle référence sous le coude ?

----------

## Temet

Je viens de m'acheter ça.

Sinon, si tu cherches quelque chose de plus petit, tu as le iAudio 7 mais j'ai lu que la qualité sonore n'était pas à la hauteur habituelle des iAudio (=Cowon).

Lit l'Ogg Vorbis et est UMS.

Le D2 est thèmable (parce que le thème par défaut ...)

EDIT : iAudio 7

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

> le ogg (patapé geekounet   )

 

Mais heu ! M'en fous, je ferme les yeux dessus maintenant, sinon je m'en sortirai jamais de criser dessus ^^

Temet je t'aime, t'as pas fait la faute toi !  :Very Happy: 

Perso, mon Samsung YP-U2 me va très bien, et je compte pas en changer de si tôt : UMS, lit le OGG Vorbis, petit, pratique, bonne autonomie, bon son, et 100€ à l'époque (pas cher comparé la qualité du produit) ...  :Smile:  Mais bon, il date d'ya plus d'un an quoi, donc on ne le trouve plus maintenant.  :Confused: 

+1 pour les iAudio sinon, ils sont l'air pas mal.

Si je dois en changer un jour, j'en prendrai un à disque dur pour avoir une meilleure capacité de stockage, et qui saura lire les Flac en plus  :Wink:  Mais le prix n'est pas le même ^^ (EDIT: en fait le iAudio 7 m'irait très bien pour ça ouais  :Very Happy:  Je me le prendrai bien pour Noël ^^)

Sinon, je me cherche des oreillettes intra avec un bon son, qui tiennent longtemps, facilement nettoyables, et pas trop cher (enfin pas plus de 100€ quoi, ça le vaudrait bien s'ils peuvent tenir au moins 2 ans sans problème)

----------

## Temet

Ecoute, moi j'ai des Sony (ok, j'aime pas Sony... mais bon) MDR EX 71 SL.

Intra-auri avec bouts en silicone (3 tailles), asymétriques (depuis que j'ai ma première paire d'asymétriques, plus jamais je n'utiliserai de symétriques), avec un cable court (pratique pour les poches intérieures des blousons) et une rallonge de ... genre 70 cm.

Le son est nickel.

Pour nettoyer, tu peux virer les embouts facilement.

Ils se trouvent au Virgin pour 50 euros maintenant (70 ma première paire).

Inconvénient : bah, ne tiennent pas deux ans. Le premier coup j'ai fait jouer la garantie (son dans un coté seulement) et l'autre bah en fait il marche, mais la gaine est partie en lambeaux o_O'.

EDIT : Cowon en principe c'est bien ... mais cher (un peu comme iRiver).

Renseigne toi avant si l'update de firmware a corrigé le truc du son qui grésille (il me semble que oui).

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pour nettoyer, tu peux virer les embouts facilement.
> 
> Ils se trouvent au Virgin pour 50 euros maintenant (70 ma première paire).

 

J'ai pris des intras "Fillipse" à 25 zeuros dans un supermarché ya + 1 an (pourrait pas dire le modèle, ya une pitite pastille translucide bleu sur chaque écouteur), avé les 3 paires de trucs siliconnés tout pareil. Très bons, pas chers, comme quoi...

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : Cowon en principe c'est bien ... mais cher (un peu comme iRiver).
> 
> Renseigne toi avant si l'update de firmware a corrigé le truc du son qui grésille (il me semble que oui).

 

Pas connu ce problème.

----------

## Temet

T'as un iAudio 7 ??  :Surprised: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah, parce que j'étais censé deviner que tu parlais de celui là?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Réponse: non. A ta question.

----------

## fiotrazlaia

voila en exclusité le nouveau samsung P2 en UMS 

c'est tres simple comme manip je vous passe un lien : 

http://forum.generationmp3.com/Rendre_son_YP_P2_FULL_UMS_-t60221.html

cela permet aussi le débridage du son pour les models francais !

pas de quoi boycotter samsung ^^

----------

## kwenspc

 *fiotrazlaia wrote:*   

> voila en exclusité le nouveau samsung P2 en UMS 

 

Meuh, mais ti ki raconte Temet alors? ^^

[edit]Ah mais c'est une manip POUR rendre le P2 UMS, il est pas livré en UMS par défaut. Faut mettre une mise à jour du firmware pour ça. Bon c'est mieux que rien. [/edit]

----------

## Temet

Arggg, non!!!!!!!!!!

kwenspc, la manip a été mise en ligne aujourd'hui!!! Jusqu'à ce matin, il n'y avait pas moyen de le passer en UMS.

Arrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------

## anigel

Re,

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Perso, mon Samsung YP-U2 me va très bien

 

Effectivement, dur dur de mettre la mains dessus. On y arrive encore, mais à des tarifs prohibitifs.

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> +1 pour les iAudio sinon, ils sont l'air pas mal.

 

Vu les tarifs, c'est un minimum ! J'ai complètement halluciné en voyant ces engins. Ils sont design, et certainement de bonne qualité, mais ça fait un poil trop cher (je dois m'acheter une remorque ; rien à voir, c'est juste pour remettre les choses en perspective ^^). Non en fait je cherche un "simple" lecteur mp3 / ogg. Le décodage vidéo importe peu.

Mais du coup... Une clef mp3 compatible ogg au standard UMS... Je sèche pour l'instant !

----------

## guilc

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   +1 pour les iAudio sinon, ils sont l'air pas mal. 
> 
> Vu les tarifs, c'est un minimum ! J'ai complètement halluciné en voyant ces engins. Ils sont design, et certainement de bonne qualité, mais ça fait un poil trop cher (je dois m'acheter une remorque ; rien à voir, c'est juste pour remettre les choses en perspective ^^).

 

Bah c'est moins cher qu'un iPod, et c'est pourtant du haut de gamme au niveau qualité sonore (pas comme les iPod justement, qui sont ptet fashion, mais relativement pourri sur ce pour quoi un baladeur est fait : la musique en bonne qualité...)  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> (pas comme les iPod justement, qui sont ptet fashion, mais relativement pourri sur ce pour quoi un baladeur est fait  : la musique en bonne qualité...) 

  Pour ne pas dire de la mouise vu le prix. C'est un truc pour fashion victim oui, pas pour un mélomane.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je regarde ce thread du coin de l'oeil car je m'en prendrais bien un aussi mais je suis de l'avis d'Ani :  t'ain 200€  !!! C'est pas != 200 Fr   :Confused: 

Sais bien que c'est dans l'air du temps d'arrondir à la serpe d'un facteur 6.5 comme si de rien n'était mais bon c'est un baladeur mp3 hein ?! faut pas charier les mélomanes non plus

80€ ça me semblerait déjà plus que bien pour ce genre de gadget

Surtout si vous rajoutez un casque à 50€ !!! ( hého c'est des puces... c'est pas un haute fidélité de salon pour ampli à lampes   :Laughing: )

----------

## Temet

Anigel, j'ai oublié de mentionner hier Meizu.

Ils font des baladeurs UMS qui lisent l'OGG et à un prix très attractif.

Jette un coup d'oeil sur le M6(ou M6 SL je crois maintenant, plus fin).

C'est pas le format clé USB (qui est en train de disparaitre j'ai l'impression) mais j'ai vu plusieurs linuxiens en être contents.

PS : tu peux skinner l'interface, je pourrai te retrouver le site avec les thèmes si tu veux.

@boozo : j'avais payé mon baladeur mp3 256 Mo 230 euros en 2004... donc quand je vois les capacités maintenant, franchement je ne suis pas étonné du prix. La miniaturisation a toujours couté cher  :Wink: 

EDIT : correction de M3 en M6.

----------

## El_Goretto

Faut remettre les choses dans leur contexte...

Ou bien vous voulez une clé USB qui fait player pour pas cher, ou bien vous voulez un produit "hifi".

Je m'explique: 200€ pour un bon balladeur? Ben c'est pas (si) cher. J'ai acheté pendant des années des lecteurs CD portables à ~1000FF/150€ (pour avoir le kit batterie/alim) ou un tantinet moins, quand c'est passé de mode.

Donc je suis d'accord avec vous pour la partie video souvent anecdotique (surtout pour les lecteurs pas chers où il faut réencoder dans un format en qualité pourrax). Pour une meilleure qualité video et un usage plus polyvalent, autant prendre une DS pour 150€  :Very Happy:  (tiens, j'ai pas testé l'ogg et le flac sur la bestiole).

@:Temet: non, le M3L est tout sauf plus fin que le M3... Il est même bien plus épais, car les L sont les séries avec batterie "double" durée.

--

edit: 

Et faut aussi se rappeler qu'il y a 2 technos: les "clés"/flash, et les "jukebox"/disques durs.

----------

## Temet

El_Goretto, tu devrais pas lire en diagonale!

Je parle de Meizu dans mon post, pas du iAudio/Cowon M3L  :Wink: 

(et j'ai bavé longtemps sur celui là)

EDIT : au temps pour moi, je viens de vérifier et le Meizu c'est le M6 SL. Toutes mes confuses.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah tiens, çà n'a pas forcément de rapport direct, mais cette brève m'a rappelé que j'ai eu des problèmes au début avec le FS d'origine de mon M3. J'ai été plus bourrin (bon gros formatage des familles) mais depuis aucune soucis.

----------

## boozo

@temet & El_Goretto : ben c'est vous qui voyez hein ?! personnellement quand je veux me faire une idée, je fais la conversion du jouet en heure travail. Là normalement, à ce tarif, l'envie de jouer les geeks me passe   :Laughing: 

Sinon je verrai plus un truc dans cette gamme là (maxi). Vous en avez pas dans le goût pistache~caramel alors ?   :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

D'un coté, s'il tient aussi longtemps que mon ancien baladeur, c'est à dire 4 ans... c'est bien amorti quand même  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Et ben.... Indépendamment du support ogg (je crois que je vais m'asseoir dessus, surtout que le baldeur ne m'est pas destiné), c'est vachement dur de trouver du matériel "sérieux" à un tarif honnête (moins de 60 roros) sans cette saloperie de support MTP !

Il semble que la série Zen Stone soit UMS, avec une qualité honnête, sans plus. Les Sigmatek : bonne qualité à priori, mais pas moyen de savoir si c'est du MTP ou non. Le pompon reste sans conteste les séries Sansa de chez Sandisk : bonne qualité, et une bidouille permettant de passer en UMS au moment où on branche la clef dans le PC   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ... Ensuite on passe dans la gamme Sony, à laquelle je ne comprends rien (ils font du encore-plus-proprio que MS : Sonic Stage + Atrac ????).

Allez, c'est décidé : je lui offre un tourne-disque !

----------

## Temet

A coté de mon ancien baladeur (4 ans quand même :'()

Le menu (thème par défaut, j'ai juste changé le fond... je me pencherai sur un skin plus tard)

Avec de la zik

Avec une vidéo (Scrubs)

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

@ temet : bon m'avez convaincu ; je vais opter pour un meizu 2Go. Reste la question M3 ou M6 ?

J'ai une préférence pour le M3 à cause du format (dimensions) mais peut-être n'est-ce pas un bon critère ?

Dois-je pensé à prendre un adapateur secteur ou c'est fourni avec ?

----------

## Temet

Je serais plutot M6, mais c'est personnel  :Wink: 

Test ici : http://forum.generationmp3.com/Test_Meizu_mini_Player_M6-t39198.html?showtopic=39198

Renseigne toi bien avant, c'est un achat à long terme  :Wink: 

Bon, faudra que tu changes les écouteurs, mais ça c'est valables pour tous les baladeurs (j'ai même pas essayer ceux d'origine ^^).

PS : test du M3 > http://forum.generationmp3.com/Meizu_Music_Card_M3-t50555.html

PS 2 : apparemment, d'adaptateur secteur n'est pas fourni. Mais je me rappelle que dans le test du mien, le testeur avait dit avoir été surpris d'en voir un car c'était super rare.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour te faire hésiter parce que bon, là tu as l'air trop décidé ( :Razz: ):

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-373.html

----------

## boozo

bon à 80-100€ ça reste raisonnable donc niveau amortissement pas trop de craintes

Sinon pour le choix vous m'aidez pas là  :p 

Enfin si, je pense rester sur le M3 vu que la vidéo, j'en ai rien à carrer (non mais est-ce que je demande à mon grille pain de faire boule à facettes ?!  :Laughing: 

(sinon : y'a des trucs à savoir pour les adaptateurs secteur ?)

[ma vie] je me rappelle pour mon portable :

la vendeuse (des yeux et un sourire ravisants) : je peux vous renseigner ?

/me : j'en cherche un à clapet dimension 40x80x15 maxi et qui fait téléphone

v (surprise) : ...et ?

m: c'est tout !

v (me prenant pour un demeuré) : mmm... wap ? ... 1M pixel ?....

m: non ! téléphone

v (on lisait dans son regard: "brave bête !" - manquait juste la carresse derrière l'oreille) : il le font tous Monsieur ; mais ils font d'autres choses aussi depuis 4 ans

m: sans doutes... moi j'en veux un qui fasse juste téléphone. 

v (mdr): va pas être facile ! essayez en occas. sur ebay y'en a peut-être encore ! dsl !

N'"en pêche"... je me suis ruiné en essence et en parking à épurer tous les magasins mais j'en ai trouvé un.

Neuf, pile comme je voulais : à clapet, design agréable, dans ces dimensions et qui fait juste téléphone :p

(suis retourné voir la vendeuse avec... fût surprise de voir qu'on en fabriquait encore... je fais partie d'un segment obsolète selon elle ; plus personne n'en veux sauf le 3ème âge !

J'ai été vachement content de l'apprendre :'-(

[/ma vie]

----------

## DuF

Juste pour ceux qui trouvent que 200€ ça fait beaucoup, perso j'ai toujours mon iriver iHP 120 et qui fonctionne toujours aussi bien avec une batterie qui tient toujours les 12h en écoute ogg/vorbis (au début elle tenait pratiquement 15h) sachant que je m'en sers facile une dizaine d'heure par semaine... Donc entre un baladeur qui tient des années sans le moindre pête et des baladeurs qui cassent au bout d'un an (avant qu'on se connaisse, ma copine avait eu 2 sony et un creative bas de gamme qui ont eu des problèmes sur des touches qui ne répondaient plus, etc...) pour moi il n'y a pas photo.

D'ailleurs c'est pour ça que quand son dernier sony a eu les touches latérales pour rêgler le volume qui ne fonctionnaient plus je lui ai pris un cowonD2 et pour le coup ce fut le jour et la nuit...

Après je comprends que tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'écran couleur/tactile, de radio FM etc., mais la qualité a un prix et il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a des gens derrière qui travaillent pour fabriquer ces appareils. Et après, pour la qualité audio, j'ai toujours trouvé mon iriver très bon, les cowon très bon aussi et au dessus de Apple ou de creative, Sony c'est du gros "ça dépend" et Samsung plutot bon, les autres marques jamais entendu. Après c'est toujours pareil, ça dépend aussi de ce qu'on écoute, car perso pour un live de Tryo tant que la qualité est honnête ça va, mais quand je mets des morceaux d'Herbie Hancock, c'est pas possible, faut de la qualité   :Twisted Evil: 

Après je comprends naturellement les personnes qui cherchent des baladeurs simples, car simple ne veut pas forcément dire nul. Mais quand la mode est à l'iphone ou ipod touch, forcément la concurrence fait plutot dans la surenchère.

C'est dommage, car cowon vient de sortir un nouveau baladeur qui aurait très bien répondu à la demande, le U5 qui commence à 100€ pour le 2Go et 160€ pour le 8Go, malheureusement pour l'instant il est distribué en France avec un firmware qui ne supporte que le MTP, ça devient de plus en plus fréquent et donc chiant !

Sinon ta question sur les adaptateurs secteurs n'est pas si banale que ça, mon iriver iHP 120 (encore lui) utilise une entrée d'alimentation standard, ce qui fait que quand je me suis fait volé mon chargeur pour iriver (ça doit être super recherché   :Laughing:  ) j'ai pu acheter un chargeur secteur universel à 15€ pour continuer à utiliser mon baladeur... Donc priviligié ceux qui permettent le double rechargement (secteur+USB) ou au moins que le chargement secteur n'est pas propriétaire !

----------

## Temet

Plein de sagesse ce post, je ne peux que plussoyer... et verser une petite larme pour mon iBead... qui ne vous dit peut être rien mais qui était la rolls des baladeurs il y a plus de 4 ans... et qui fonctionne encore correctement (problème récent sur le réglage du volume... que j'aurais pu essayer de rectifier avec un bon flashage mais euh... je l'ai pas flashé depuis 3 ans et je sais plus ou j'ai foutu mon firmware customisé :/)

----------

## boozo

@DuF : je sais parfaitement bien qu'une réduction des coûts implique trop souvent une baisse de la qualité des composants ou de l'assemblage. Si on fait un calcul dans le temps on s'y retrouve avec l'ammortissement en effet mais je parlais plus de l'adéquation au besoins/exigences face à l'évolution du produit et/ou des technologies.

En particulier dans le domaine "informatique" si on considère d'un produit (gd public) est conçu pour durer 2/3 ans avant d'être obsolète, son coût de réparation sera alors supérieur au prix du produit remplaçant qui lui sera supérieur (enfin la plupart du temps).

Bref, celui qu'y s'en est mis pour 250€ quand les mp3 était à 512m doit faire un chouilla la gueule s'il voit sortir un 2 Go deux ans après... mais ce n'est que mon avis hein ?! C'est sûr qu'un passionné qui l'utilisera pendant 2 ans à 90% de ses capacités considèrera cet achat comme parfait et largement ammorti   :Wink: 

Concernant l'adaptateur : merci des précisions ; je n'ai pas trouvé grand choses pour le M3 comme infos/specs sur ce que tu évoques (usb/secteur) mais j'ai peut-être mal cherché...

----------

## Temet

220 euros pour 256 Mo à l'époque que j'avais payé  :Laughing: 

Je regrette pas.

Après, faut faire la balance entre la passion et la banqueroute aussi hein ^^

----------

## guilc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> En particulier dans le domaine "informatique" si on considère d'un produit (gd public) est conçu pour durer 2/3 ans avant d'être obsolète, son coût de réparation sera alors supérieur au prix du produit remplaçant qui lui sera supérieur (enfin la plupart du temps).

 

Ca, c'est le marketing qui te le dit.

Perso, mon balladeur (iHP120 aussi) est toujours fringuant, me sert toujours environ 1h30-2h par jour (matin et soir, pour aller au taf). Pourtant, il a ses 4 ans, et je n'ai pas l'impression du tout, mais alors pas du tout qu'il soit obsolète (il joue mes ogg, et avec un certain brio que n'ont pas d'autres produits "fashion" (suivez mon regard, ça commence aussi par un i, mais finit par Pod)). Évidemment, il ne joue pas de vidéo, l'écran est N/B, il ne fait pas le café. Mais la seule fonction qui m'intéresse est une fonction baladeur qui soit de qualité...

Mon PC aussi, tiens, il tape ses 5 ans, pourtant Gentoo se compile toujours aussi bien dessus !

Faut faire gaffe de ne pas devenir une victime du marketing qui a tout intérêt à te faire croire que ton matos est has-been pour t'en vendre un neuf, en te mettant des nouvelles fonctions qui ne te serviront jamais dessus pour justifier la "nouveauté".

Non, un matos qui a 4-5 ans n'est PAS obsolète. Un matos devient obsolète quant il n'est plus à-même de faire ce pour quoi il est fait, c'est pas vraiment la même chose. Et typiquement un baladeur qui était capable de jouer des ogg avec qualité il y a 4 ans, l'est toujours aujourd'hui, tant que la batterie n'est pas morte (et elle est loin de l'être sur mon iRiver...).

----------

## boozo

je ne suis pas une fashion victim du marketing et loin de là. En règle générale, je fais plutôt partie du segment "non consommateur" +/- strict (comme dirait mon ancien prof. de marqueting   :Laughing:  ). Pour peuve mon laius sur le cellulaire deux posts plus haut et c'est mon premier baladeur mp3 depuis que çà existe et que j'ai pris un 2Go sans ecran digne de ce nom pour la vidéo dont je n'ai que faire.

Mais je constate que sur un certain nombre d'appareils, du fait de la surenchère des consommateurs et des fabriquants pour toutes sortes de gadgets électroniques soit disant indispensables, trouver des produits qui font ce que tu veux qu'ils fassent et seulement... ben cela relève de plus en plus du défi. Qu'il s'agisse de l'électoménager des bagnoles et autres.

Je ne dis pas qu'un produit "info" est obsolète à 3/4 ans parce qu'il ne rempli plus ses fonctions mais qu'il doit être juste être considéré comme tel (cf. les politiques de jouvence des parcs infos par exemple) en cas de pépin avec. La conduite à tenir relève du choix de chacun (besoins/exigences) mais si les pièces de rechanges qui sont presque aussi chères que du matos neuf, la revente impossible, l'indemnisation nulle en cas de destruction, etc. c'est "souvent" le remplacement préalable qui est pertinent au niveau financier. C'est notamment un des principes utilisés dans les calculs d'ammortissements.

Bon après on peut discuter sémantique à propos du mots "obolète" si tu veux mais j'espère que tu comprends ce que je voulais dire en l'utilisant pour traduire qqch que nous vivons/subissons tous même si on s'y refuse voire si on fait de la résistance  :Wink: 

----------

